# SHOW US......!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I live in SE Kansas USA I don't have to many photos without horses in them but here are a few First photo is Gypsum Hills near Medicine Lodge Kansas









Trail ride near Maple City Kansas, sorry horses in pic thats me in the hat on a black horse. Riding with my feet hanging out of the stirrups as usual. 








Our new gate braces at the end of our driveway. not painted yet and again horses in background, sorry. 








I like living in Kansas because its great horse country. Lots of tall grass prairie and rolling hills. The people are nice too and there aren't too may of them :wink: I think there are more cows in Kansas than there are people. My mother always said anyone can love a mountain, but it takes spirit to love a prairie. The USA I'm not real proud of right now for political reasons, but I still love her.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I live in Qld Australia for the past 3 yrs and don't have any pis from here but here are some from where i lived before in NSW where i grew up.
This pic is on top of a giant hill looking down at the surrounding area. It isn't as green now because of the draught but this shows the beautiful counrty that i rode in. Perfect riding country!









This one is of a track going through the bush on the way to the previous photo. Also shows perfect riding trails!









This one is just one of one of the back paddocks. Nothing special really but i thought i'd throw it in!










I have some really spectacular pictures that show the country perfectly but they aren't on computer. They are on film.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey wow Crackrider I havent seen THOSE before!!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah  . . . i found them on Dads computer. He said he took them ages ago!!! And he never told me!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Very NICE guys! I can't chose a winner... all so nice! USA looks alot like WA ..... weird lol  NSW... i have always wanted to go there. I havnt even been out of WA, poor me


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

Here are some from where I live in Canada


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Here, I'll post a few. Most of the stuff taken where I live has horses in it, but let's dig way back deep into the photobucket.









Here's one of a Missouri sunset. I love 'em!



























Brrrrrr. The chill of last winter's ice storms.









This is at the railroad where Alex and I work.









Grandpa and Alex working on the bridge by our house, but it shows the green trees. Wish they were that green now. :? Our house is up on the hill behind all them leaves.

Well, I've got more pics, but less time. Enjoy.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

HOLEY MOLEY! THATS IT IM MOVING TO CANADA.... ITS SO DREAMY! *Druel*


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Ooh! I wish it snowed here!


----------



## The Funny Farmer (Oct 17, 2007)

Hear are some pics from my place in Maryland, USA
My front yard








back yard from the barn








flood this may









shellcross lake, Big fish


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been traveling fulltime for three years, generally wintering in the American southwest, and summering anyplace up north where it's not so hot. Here's a pic of my travel trailer, camped in the desert north of Phoenix, Arizona.










I'm in a rush, so probably don't have time to dig up more right now, but perhaps we can have another landscape photo thread, or continue this one even after the judging.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Heres a few pictures of where I live, Ohio. My brother took all of them...
Thats a local road sign...idk...my bro's weird...








The lake down the street








and the feild in our backyard...


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

lovely landscapes!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Well this is part of my place, it's the view from my front lawn at about 6.30am it's really the only piccies I have of our place. The lovely Mylor valley in South Australia


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

i live in S.A....never been to mylor valley before though......it looks beautiful

i would post some pics of my dads vineyard but the aren't digitals...grrrrr it limits me heaps


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

It's near Aldgate/Stirling area, most people just drive through as it's sort of a 'blink and miss it town' but I wouldn't live anywhere else!


----------

